# Lighting time cycles



## derringer (Jun 17, 2008)

I am a newbie preparing to set up my first planted aquarium. I just installed my new lamp fixture which has (2) 10000k lamps, (2)7500k lamps, and some moon lights... each having independent power.

How should I set these up on a timer? 

I assume the 7500k will come on about an hour before the 10000ks and go off after the 10000k's do, but what I am not sure of is do the 7500ks go off when the 10000ks come on or do they stay on?

Please help me set up my timers - thanks.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

This is a matter of opinion. For example I would use the 7500k's for 9 hours and 10000k's for 3 hours in the middle. I would stagger the bulbs positioning the 6500k in front.


----------



## derringer (Jun 17, 2008)

Brilliant said:


> This is a matter of opinion. For example I would use the 7500k's for 9 hours and 10000k's for 3 hours in the middle. I would stagger the bulbs positioning the 6500k in front.


So something like this ?

10:00am the 7500k lamps come on.
2:00pm the 10000k lamps come on. / 2:02pm the 7500k lamps go off. 
5:00pm the 7500k lamps come on. / 5:02pm the 10000k lamps go off.
9:00pm the moon lamps come on. / 9:02pm the 7500k lights go off.
1:00am the moon lights go off.

That would be 4hrs of 7500k, 3hrs of 10000k, 4hrs of 7500k, 4hrs of moon - 9hrs of darkness.


----------

